# Login Issues Again



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like any post that has the www. seems to trigger a new Login
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know what is triggering it, but I have to log in all the time too.
I'm sure they are aware of it & working on it.
Oh, I don't get any email notifications anymore either.
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/members/(Members)
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/posts&recent=1 (Recent)

It looks like the www. is the problem,I have edited all my post 
http://smokingmeatforums.com/t/184718/52-quart-sazon-pot-mini-finished

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

I took the www out & still had to log in.
Gonna try another browser & see if it works.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Everything works fine with Firefox, so there must be an issue with Chrome.
I'm going to try Edge next.
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

https://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/posts&recent=1
I removed it and saved it works for me
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

That worked Richie!
Thanks!
Al


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2018)

It's been screwed up for me for a few weeks in Firefox (latest version too).  I'm on the verge of thinking this and the other issues are not going to be fixed.  It really impacts the experience and usability of the forums here.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh hell..... Now I'm getting this when I try to log in.  Sigh......


----------



## Braz (Jan 1, 2018)

I still have to manually log in every time I visit. Once in I seem to stay in for the duration of the session. Firefox browser, BTW.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems you guys complain about issues I don't have, then I do get them. Not looking forward to what's to come, if that's the case.
I have to log in everyday. I check the stay logged in box and can surf the web for a while and still be logged in when I circle back around. However, after a couple hours it's rinse and repeat. Didn't used to be that way, even immediately after the up grade. I'm beginning to wonder if it's related to a Windows up-date. My problems started right after a big update that took hours to complete and several reboots. 

Edit to mention: I have an old iPhone 3 that I use on breaks at work and have none of these issues on it. Always logged in,,,,so far,


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 1, 2018)

I have to log in each time as well.  Started about 3 weeks ago.  It is another mouse click or two - but somehow I manage to get through that debacle :-)


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep, stuff that was working seems to get broken as they try to fix other issues.  It's like a dog chasing it's tail that it can never catch.....   Getting old though.


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2018)

Somebody fixed the Recent Thank You
Richie


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's patience as we work through the multitude of problems that we are seeing. There's a lot more under the surface than meets the eye where this forum is concerned and the shape that the database was in when we got it back. Everything is not as cut and dry as it might seem unfortunately.

We are watching the feedback carefully and ALL of it is appreciated as we work through these frustrating problems. If it's any consolation, I am having a lot of the issues as well.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 2, 2018)

As predicted, now I got it !! PITA


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

As you all know I'm new here, and from the beginning I have no problems.
Just one click and I'm here.
Don't know if it matters, BUT, I did join up a year or two ago, and have only realize what I was missing. :eek:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

mosparky said:


> As predicted, now I got it !! PITA


We've made a few more tweaks.. let me know if you continue having issues. Thanks!:)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> We've made a few more tweaks.. let me know if you continue having issues. Thanks!:)


That goes for everyone by the way..


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 2, 2018)

Just happened to me! Was fine for weeks. iPad Safari, latest Firefox and Chrome. This is a bummer.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

tardissmoker said:


> Just happened to me! Was fine for weeks. iPad Safari, latest Firefox and Chrome. This is a bummer.


Can you remember what link you were on and what you clicked on after that that logged you out?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

*Anyone having logout issues*: Log out (or let the site do it for you:rolleyes:) then close the browser completely. Reopen the browser and log back in. This eliminates a few things.

Thanks again for all the help and for your undying patience!


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 2, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> Can you remember what link you were on and what you clicked on after that that logged you out?


I was just starting. Went to smokingmeat forums.com no www. from my bookmarks like always. Didn't see the New Posts like usual and knew I had to log in again.

PS tried to respond twice but kept getting redirected to the News Feed. Huh.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 2, 2018)

Last thing I want to mention for anyone having troubles is: when you visit this site, please do the following: *
*
1. Make sure your browser goes to this URL:* https://www.smokingmeatforums.com *
2. then log in

We have updated our security protocols so it's important that you have www. and the https: in all your bookmarks, saved image URLs, and any other links you have to the site.

Thank you all!


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 2, 2018)

tardissmoker
 Please see my post above and update your bookmarks.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 3, 2018)

Working now, for now! Thanks


----------



## mosparky (Jan 3, 2018)

Working like a champ for me as well. Big Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

Working great here too!
Thanks!
Al


----------



## wild west (Jan 4, 2018)

Worked good untill today. Now having to log in to read notifications or post anything.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 4, 2018)

wild west said:


> Worked good untill today. Now having to log in to read notifications or post anything.




 wild west
, are you saying that you are having issues with the site logging you out?

I'd like to hear more specifics about this if possible so I can report it more accurately.


----------



## wild west (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Jeff 
I only use my smart phone and havnt had as many issues as many are having as far as being logged out. I usually leave my phone logged in and just go to recent tabs to access the site. This morning i opened the tab and it showed i was logged in  but when i went to the second page in new posts it showed me as logged out and i had to log in to post anything or check notifications. I checked the url as hellasteph suggested and it was accuate.  I opened the recent tab a few minutes ago and had the same issue so before logging in again i closed my browser then googled the site, checked that the url was correct and clicked the link and it showed me as logged in without me logging in. Its working fine now so if i have any more problems the next time im on ill report them.


----------



## wild west (Jan 4, 2018)

It seems a little quirky. Just opened my recent tab and showed logged on then as soon as i refreshed the recent posts it showed me logged off so i pressed the back button a couple times and it showed logged on and has stayed logged on. Easy enough to work with but not quite right.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, I pulled up the forum today and pleasantly surprised to see my cached login info automatically used.  Did not have to put it in at all.  Hopefully Jeff is making headway now.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 4, 2018)

It definitely is still not working as of 6:56 p.m. PST. I've posted this same message in all three active "cannot login" threads. Sorry for that cross-posting, but I'm not sure which one is likely to be read my a moderator.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

Mine is working fine too, have you tried using a different browser, I'm using Chrome.
Only an Admin can fix this issue, mods don't have the permissions or knowledge to fix this!
Al


----------

